# Adding RAM to existing installation.

## tabascal1

I have installed 1.4.rc3 

I was running it on a PIV machine with 40 GB hdd and 128 MB Ram with 

/boot -100MB

/swap-640MB

/root-rest

I have kde3.1.1 and Gnome 2.2 installed

I want to increase the RAM to 512 now.

What do I need to do ? just plugin the extra work or I need to recompile my kernel

Pls help

----------

## drakonite

Step 1. Turn off the computer.

Step 2. Open the case.

Step 3. Put RAM in computer

Step 4. Put case back on and start up.

Step 5. Enjoy your extra RAM  :Wink: 

----------

## heijs

If you upgrade to 1 GB later on, you should recompile the kernel to include 

High Memory Support (set it to 4GB), if you don't, you can only use 960 megabytes

----------

